# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج فك تشفير wifi والدخول بدون كلمة سر WiFi Password Decryptor 1.0

## aziahmed

أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج   
WiFi Password Decryptor 1.0         
لحل الأمثل في فك تشفير الواي فاي والدخول إلي الانترنت بدون كلمة سر مع برنامج 
WiFi Password Decryptor 
, الذي يمكنك من الدخول علي جميع الحسابات اللاسلكية علي جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون تشفير, وقل واداعا لكلمات السر الذي تعيقك في الدخول, ويمكنك استراد كلمات السر من الشبكات والدخول بها باستخدام الواي فاي.         
الحجم : 2.7 MB 
الترخيص : مجاني   
التوافق مع : Windows Vista / Vista64 / 7 / 7 x64         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mounirfte

meci bq

----------


## mounirfte

شكرا عنالبرنامج سوف اجرب

----------


## mounirfte

جزاك الله الف شكر

----------


## mahmoud88

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mahmoud88

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## المروانى

مشكور

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

موقع مميز

----------


## modo

:Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: شكرا يا أخي و الله أنت إنسان مذهل و عبقري و خارق :Mad:

----------


## سامرالبابلي

برنامج روعه

----------


## bil34

attention mes freres ne touche pas a  ça

----------


## محمدالوردي

هل هذا البرنامج فك شفرة الويفي يعمل على هواتف نوكيا سيمبيان

----------


## محمدالوردي

هل برنامج فك شفرة الويفي يعمل لاجهزة نوكيا سيمبيان ذو الصيغة sisاوsisx المرجوا الرد على سؤالي

----------


## الشراعي

مشششششششششككككككككككككوووووووووووررررررررررررر

----------


## الشراعي

الى مزيد من التميز

----------


## samokey

على بركة الله ..بالتوفيق

----------


## mhamedimed

السلام عليكم

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا عن البرنامج سوف اجرب

----------

